# Old Music...



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't remember which thread it was but Lukecash and I shared a little about our interest in Tuvan music...
I listen to a lot of music from various "old cultures" such as music from the indigenous peoples of the northern territory of Australia~Arnhem Land, Shona music of Mbira, Griot music (kora, tambin, ngoni etc) from west Africa and of course various old musics from the America's...
Are any of you interested in this type of music? What "Old" music do you enjoy?


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Gee no one listen's to "tribal/old" music?? Now I am curious as to why? Guess it could be that it is not interesting...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

hawk said:


> Gee no one listen's to "tribal/old" music?? Now I am curious as to why? Guess it could be that it is not interesting...


You are unused to starting a thread that has no response? The majority of mine meet that fate.

Suggestion: turn the subject into a preference poll; 'experts' on old musics will suddenly appear and proliferate.

:devil:


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Indeed, this should have been a poll.


----------

